# Think 'upcoming' gaff will ever get fixed???????



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Since last update the 'upcoming' list from explore show no longer identifies programmes already set to record/series links (with an "R")










now you can not tell which episodes are going to record and which aren't - thats a total gaff - when do you think this will get fixed?????


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Frustrating isn't it!

Maybe it is another useful function VM decided to remove.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Or, more probably, just a mistake.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

I'm now beginning to wonder if the icon was ever there from "Upcoming" found after a search, or from explore.

It is there in "View upcoming episodes" when:
A programme has been recorded
Under "More options" from a folder
For a series link


----------

